# Another hello from Canada!



## MeatHook (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all! I just recently found this forum, and can't believe I never found it before! I am in Ontario, Canada...

I have been making personal sample libraries in Kontakt for a couple of years now (just for personal use, no scripting), and have decided that I would like to create some to release commercially.

I am starting to learn KSP scripting now. I have a programming background (beginning waaay back on a Commodore 64, so that should give you a bit of a hint about my age!), so most of the concepts seem fairly straightforward to me.

I'm sure I'll still have lots of questions though, and this forum seems to be extremely helpful in that regard (from what I have seen while trolling the past few days!)

Looking forward to learning all I can from you all!

Cheers! o-[][]-o 

Terry.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to VI Terry! Glad to have you with us - enjoy the forum.


----------

